# F/S 144g half round Ocenaic Aquarium set up for sale!!! Pics added



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to part with my show tank. The tank is reef ready with overflows and is drilled. the tank is 5' wide by 30" high and comes out 24" in the deepest point. the set up will come with as follows. tank stand hood and glass topps. also with heater and gravel. asking $1500 obo the tank new at king Eds sells for $2500 plus tax!!! also have a coralife 4 foot fixture with 4 bulbs only 4months old. the bulbs that is. asking $ 150 obo. call to come view 778-837-7380 Doug


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

I seen this in person. wow!! goodluck doug


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

where are the pics?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

FB??? Add me! Lol


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry about the pics. I an having issues up loading them. I will try again tonight.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

ok!!! now the pic is added. what a process now that they changed facebook format.


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow...really nice tank!. I wish I had extra cash to grab it. I did a bit search online and found this 144 half round tank for $1075

Oceaniceanic CABINET 144 HALF CIRCLE S.S fob-0 special shipping

It seems the King Ed is so over-priced!!!


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

well that looks like an american price but still a good price though. and thanks for searching that, "next time you are selling something Ill make sure to devalue it for you!!!"


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I hate to guess at the cost for shipping the tank and custom across the border 

It is an awesome looking tank ! Sorry to see that you have to part with it.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump for a nice tank at a good price !!!


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

champion_qh said:


> Wow...really nice tank!. I wish I had extra cash to grab it. I did a bit search online and found this 144 half round tank for $1075
> 
> Oceaniceanic CABINET 144 HALF CIRCLE S.S fob-0 special shipping
> 
> It seems the King Ed is so over-priced!!!


If you read it carefully, that is only for the cabinet. Tank is not included.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Beauty!!!!*

Hey 
I met you over at The Fat Kids place Jason a while back with your family. What a beautiful tank sorry you are selling it. What a great deal! I wish I had a place to put it, best of luck on your sale. Cheers Laurie


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> If you read it carefully, that is only for the cabinet. Tank is not included.


thanks for noticing that. that puts it back in perspective.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, I've never seen a tank as fancy as this in anyone's home! Very sorry that you have to part with it, but someone is going to be so lucky.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

i have seen this tank in person and its sweet. if only i didnt have a kid due in a month. good luck buddy


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

Dont get me wrong. I'm not trying to devalue your tank or say u listed too high. I think its a good deal, and pretty sure you spent lots of more than you asking for.

We all know same stuffs can be way cheaper in our south neighbour. Lucky americans,but this is not a good example since the picture is misleading. I thought the price is for the whole set

Good luck for the sale!



champion_qh said:


> Wow...really nice tank!. I wish I had extra cash to grab it. I did a bit search online and found this 144 half round tank for $1075
> 
> Oceaniceanic CABINET 144 HALF CIRCLE S.S fob-0 special shipping
> 
> It seems the King Ed is so over-priced!!!


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for the day.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dough said:


> well that looks like an american price but still a good price though. and thanks for searching that, "next time you are selling something Ill make sure to devalue it for you!!!"


with that theory of thinking, then your price should be less than the american price, as our dollar is worth more, and that price is for a brand new tank....


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> with that theory of thinking, then your price should be less than the american price, as our dollar is worth more, and that price is for a brand new tank....


If only that were true in reality. Go across the border to costco or home depot and check out the pricing and tell me that there has been a correction in pricing due to currency differential. A few things may be heading towards that, but overall we still get screwed up here, no matter what our dollar is worth.

Plus, the link that was posted was the stand only, not for the tank.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

deepRED said:


> If only that were true in reality. Go across the border to costco or home depot and check out the pricing and tell me that there has been a correction in pricing due to currency differential. A few things may be heading towards that, but overall we still get screwed up here, no matter what our dollar is worth.
> 
> Plus, the link that was posted was the stand only, not for the tank.


Thanks for spotting that one I wish people would investigate before posting B*ll Sh*t about other peoples post sorry but that bugs me IF YOU DONT WANT THE PRODUCT DONT POST Unnecessary stuff unless you bump his post Cmon PPL have respect


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

that sums it up for me. I am going to close thread and repost with a clean slate!


----------

